
NASA Gives 99-Percent Probability of 5.0 Earthquake in LA - kushti
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/10/20/nasa-gives-99-percent-probability-of-5-0-earthquake-in-la/
======
crrob
I feel like the timeline of the prediction is important in that subject
line... no?

------
lsiunsuex
So is the fact that the movie San Andreas came out before this potentially
happens considered Inception?

